# Mirage Iii End Links And Waterproofness



## dc66 (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been searching high and low for oyster band end links that will fit the O&W Mirage III. I checked with Roy and westcoasttime. So far no luck. The standard Rxlx end links pin doesn't sit far enough back next to the watch. I guess the lugs on the Mirage III are extra long or something. Anybody, please any ideas where to get them?

On another subject. I took a watch repairman's advice and tested my Mirage III for waterproofness. This is what I did and and were the results. Heat a pot of water to 180 degrees (82c) dipped the watch in the water and immediately saw bubbles coming out of the case back, quickly took it out. The pressure from inside the watch is greater than outside so the air is being pushed out so you can see where the leaks are. In this case the caseback has a leak. It's not very scientific, I don't have a $400 tester. This IS a watch designed for diving right? So it should be water proof-able. Any other ideas on testing for water tightness?

Regards


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy's Â£24 Oyster and the Hadley Roma bracelets both have this style of end piece and fit fairly easily:

(this photo is of a HR pilot end piece on an MP, but the fit is similar with an oyster on a Mirage)










This is one of Roy's oysters on a Mirage:










I am using the end pices off this bracelet on a heavier oyster as it suits the weight of the Mirage better IMHO. (Sorry no pic)

and this is a Mirage on a HR pilot:










Neither fit the square lugs of the Mirage perfectly, but it's a snug and secure fit and good enough for me.

That water test sounds worrying. I don't regard the Mirage as a dive watch, but as a pilot chrono. I may be alone in that though...Regardless, it is supposed to be water resistant to 10 bar/100 metres.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not a dive watch....

Dive watches are rated 200m resistant.....

I wouldnt even get sweaty with less than 200m resistancy, just to be sure...


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I wouldnt even get sweaty


insert lewd comments below


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nah - not a dive watch. It's a aviator style isn't it?

Mind you - dipping your watch into hot water does not seem to have ANYTHING positive going for it.

If my watch fettler did that with one of mine - I would be looking for a new watch fettler and possibly a new watch?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

limey said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt even get sweaty
> ...


No thanks just eaten


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

> Dive watches are rated 200m resistant.....


It may not be a dive watch, but according to ISO 6425 (the ISO standard on dive watches) 100 meters is a dive watch.



> Heat a pot of water to 180 degrees (82c) dipped the watch in the water and immediately saw bubbles...


Your test really does do much more than dropping the watch in a glass of cold water. The pressure of water in a open container will be going to be 1 atm at sea level, no matter the temperature.

If you don't have a pressure tester the best you can do is put the gaskets in and evry time the wacth get inmersed in water check for water inside by heating the watch to about 100 F and putting a drop of 40 F water on the crystal, if it fogs under the glass, it's leaking.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Surely 82 degrees C would affect rubber seals. A watch can't be intended for 82c as your wrist certainy wouldn't be happy about such a heat.

My Casio user guide says to avoid exposing the watch to extreme temperatures. Would room temperature to 82c in a split second be considered extreme?

Omega's website says - Temperatures:avoid extreme temperatures above 60C or 140F below 0C or 32F or extreme temperature changes.


----------



## dc66 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I just wish Roy would stock the Oyster bracelet for the Mirage III, it's been sold out for a long time. There's a Breitling style bracelet which I'll try from another source, but the Oyster style just seems to look the best. All of the leather bands I've tried just don't look that good. Bond NATO for now.

I'm very tempted to get one of those vacuum water testers and test all my watches. I mean if it says 100 m, I should be able to go in a pool with it on.

Oh a problem I found with the 7750 movement. The date doesn't change until 4 a.m.. Anybody know if that's a simple fix? Also I'm looking to change out the white day/date ring for black... this hobby never ends does it









Cheers.



lysanderxiii said:


> > Dive watches are rated 200m resistant.....
> 
> 
> It may not be a dive watch, but according to ISO 6425 (the ISO standard on dive watches) 100 meters is a dive watch.
> ...


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

potz said:


> This may help settle the dispute ... as will this and this. (All links are non-commercial and were only inserted for educational purposes)


One of those had a few errors, they are now corrected.

And, these guidelines:



> A watch rated 50 Meters is expected to survive immersion without pressure such as being worn while washing up dishes.
> 
> A watch marked with 100 Meters should be able to survive surface swimming.
> 
> ...


so often bandied about really only apply to those watches tested to ISO 2281.

Watches tested to ISO 6425 and rated to 100 meters are the equal if not better than those tested to 200 meters under ISO 2281.

ISO 2281 tests:

- immersion in 10 cm for one (1) hour

- immersion in 10 cm for five (5) minutes with a force of 5 newtons applied perpendicular to the crown/pushers/buttons of the watch

- immersion in 10 cm at 40 C for five (5) minutes

- immersion in 10 cm at 20 C for five (5) minutes

- immersion in 10 cm at 40 C for five (5) minutes no more than one (1) minute shall elapse during transfer.

- Immersion in water at the rated pressure for ten (10) minutes.

ISO 6425 tests (water resistance tests only quoted):

- immersion in 30 cm for fifty (50) hours

- immersion in 30 cm at 40 C for ten (10) minutes

- immersion in 30 cm at 5 C for ten (10) minutes

- immersion in 30 cm at 40 C for five (5) minutes, no more than one (1) minute shall elapse during transfer.

- immersion in water at a pressure of 125% of the rated pressure for ten (10) minutes with a force of five (5) newtons applied perpendicular to the crown/pushers/buttons of the watch)

- Immersion in water at a pressure of 125% of the rated pressure for for two (2) hours.

Note: These two specifications define the depth to be 10X the rated pressure in atmospheres, so "100 meters" actually means "rated to 10 atmospheres overpressure."


----------



## COMSAT (Nov 18, 2005)

Back to the original question.

I actually have one of the Solid Steel Swiss Bracelets as sold by RLT (but currently still out of stock) and after much fiddling around I still could not get it to fit on to my Mirage III Mk2. The lug-holes, are in my opinion, too close to the body so that no matter how much the ends are bent they will not fit.










The pictures on the site look great with the metal straps !

Dear quoll - CAN you maybe supply some more info on how you did the changeover ?

Thanks


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to be a bit slow - haven't looked in here for a while.

There is no great mystery to the end pieces. The design allows you to bend them a little if you need to - it only takes finger pressure. Roy's oyster went straight on as far as i recall, and the HR only took a lttle fiddling.


----------

